# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Wove Band, flexible display, Polyera Corporation, Skokie, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Polyera Corporation

facebook.com/wovewear

twitter.com/wovewear

----------


## Airicist

Wove Band Flexible Display Wearable - First Details!

Published on Sep 28, 2015




> The Wove Band brings a large, flexible display to the wearable game - and we're super excited to bring you the first details about it. Stay tuned for a video of the actual band and screen in action!

----------


## Airicist

Wove Band Flexible Display Wearable First Look!

Published on Oct 2, 2015




> Earlier this week, we gave you first details on the Wove Band by Polyera - today, we can actually show you the device. Josh brings you the first full look at the Wove Band.

----------


## Airicist

The Wove Band: Don't Call it a Smartwatch

Published on Oct 3, 2015




> The Wove Band by Polyera is the first wearable with a flexible touchscreen display. The devices won't be publicly available until 2016, but Polyera CEO Phil Inagaki gave us a behind the scenes look at some prototypes, and talked with us about his design philosophy.

----------

